# CC on my first ever clip please!



## tonitot (13 November 2011)

Today I clipped Ethel, it was my first time clipping and her first time being clipped. She was incrediably well behaved just a bit tickly in places as to be expected. I did nick her a couple of times and feel really bad about it but ended it all on a good non-nicky note  So here are the pics, please excuse Ethel's donkey face/expression in the first pic, she was not impressed about being half naked and made to stand still for pics 















Has anyone got any tips about how to do the elbows, chest and between the front legs? Her chest is where I nicked her as the hair just goes in all directions and I had real trouble with the elbows and between her front legs and in the end gave up on them as I was too paranoid about cutting her because she kept fidgeting because it was tickly.

All critisum (sp??) will be taken on board and ready for next time (unless you all think it's so bad I should never be allowed near a pair of clippers ever again  )


----------



## tonitot (13 November 2011)

Bump!


----------



## rhino (13 November 2011)

You really need an extra person to do the 'armpits' as it is much easier when the skin is taut - next time get someone to lift the foot and then draw the leg forwards - makes it SO much easier!

Clip looks ok to me


----------



## tonitot (13 November 2011)

Thanks rhino  I did have someone there who did pull one leg forward but every time
Ethel flinched she dropped it so next time will get someone else. The lady was good though, she talked me through it and let me just give up and have her do it lol, she's nervous around horses other than her own


----------



## Leg_end (13 November 2011)

Ok.. So firstly to answer your question re front legs. I always lift the leg and pull it forward so the skin is tight. You can do this yourself if the horse is good but I would recommend someone else doing that so you have an extra hand to pull the skin tight if necessary.

For the clipping, it's a decent attempt as a first go but you need to be aware of your horses confirmation when choosing a clip as well so for me I would have done the diagonal line  going right back to her hinds or taken everything off (but understand this isn't entirely practical or appropriate for some horses). Being finickity, I would have also tried to straighten the line as it looks stepped in places and I also prefer more of a diagonal slant on the front legs, you seem to have mastered that one side and not the other. However, that just personal preference and to make things easier next time draw your lines in chalk 

I've also found that practise makes perfect


----------



## carthorse (13 November 2011)

Sorry but its a poor clip and the fact that you have nicked your horse is going to make them start to hate it. I would get a good experienced clipping person to finish your horse off and show you how to do it. Please don't try to do inside her legs and chest yourself as you will nick her again and it isn't fair on her.
Sorry but you do need help. Everyone has to start somewhere but get some one very experienced to help you otherwise it is mean to your horse


----------



## mattilda (13 November 2011)

My horse is a nightmare to clip so pulling front legs here there and everywhere isn't an option for him. I find if you hold the skin as tight as you can you can acheive a reasonable clip there. I use cordless clippers as you can manouver them much more easily. the lines at the top of your front legs are fairly easy to get as there is a inverted "V" that you can follow.
As you were both clip virgins I think you have done a good job. A friend of mine told me that the difference between a good clip and a bad one is 2 weeks!!


----------



## tonitot (13 November 2011)

Leg_end thanks or your advise  my plan was to go right to her hind legs but being her first time she was a bit fidgety and I didn't want to push it with her  also I was did try to straighten the lines but couldn't get it right and was taking more and more off so decided to quit while I was ahead  thanks, will try to get it better next time


----------



## oscarwild (13 November 2011)

Its fine for a first attempt.  I did my first clip ever on my horse a few weeks ago and had no one there to help me.  I chalked the lines on where I wanted to cut to try and get a straight line and one side is slightly better than the other.  I had to abandon the inbetween the legs because I couldnt get it done right myself and didnt want to nick her but she never moved at all.  So will get OH up to help me next time. 

So only advice I can give you (not being a clipping expert as mine is not a great effort) But draw your lines in with chalk first and get someone to hold the legs for you.

Here is a pic of my first clip.  Only got one side due to phone dying on me at the inappropriate time.  Either that or it was saving the bad clip to improve first. haha


----------



## shellonabeach (13 November 2011)

I am rubbish at clipping, luckily my horses are very patient and not very proud!  Neatest clip I ever did was a blanket clipping using a ride on exercise sheet as a guide but normally I'm lazy and go free hand.

I have only ever nicked my boy once when using a big set of electric clippers, never had a problem all the other times when using smaller clippers (Moser Avalons)
 so it might be worth trying a smaller set of clippers or even trimmers to do the tricky bits.

I get someone else to pull his legs forwards to do his elbows and as for his boobs (chest) I just go with the direction of the hair and do it a bit at a time.

Everyone has to have a first attempt and on a fidgety horse it is not easy! They always fidgit when you are trying to do the lines!!


----------



## tonitot (13 November 2011)

Thanks mattilda  I was told that too! I'm just hoping that next time it'll be better and I won't be so worried. Will also be using someone elses clippers which are battery powered and quieter so hopefully that will help, also font think it helped that half way through we realised the blades were for coarse hair (or so we are told) and being a TB she definately doesn't have coarse hair 

oscarwild I think your clip is really good! No nasty lines like mine!


----------



## Allover (13 November 2011)

Practice makes perfect If you find your mare is really fidgety after your next attempt do get some one experienced to give her a "good" clip, everyone nicks horses when they clip, some areas are just tricky and need repetition but your mare needs to have a good clip to make sure she does not turn into a nightmare!  

I like to hold the front leg myself especially if the horse is a bit tricky.

I always like to take at least a half head off, i find it finishes the neck clip off well. The majority of horses do not mind having a half head done. 

Well done


----------



## Merry Crisis (13 November 2011)

Its not very good is it?


----------



## oscarwild (13 November 2011)

tonitot said:



			oscarwild I think your clip is really good! No nasty lines like mine!
		
Click to expand...

Ah thats the best side.  Other side has a few wobbles on it.  And to be fair you cant see the face   We tested her with clippers before removing any hair.  She was fine so I did a bit on her cheek.  Still fine.  So off we set and I only managed to shave 3/4 of a half face.  But thankfully hair is so fine you cant see it right. And you cant see the bridle path bit unless you are riding her. haha. 

But we all have to start clipping at some point.  And my vet told me when he came out to see mare for blood tests a day after that the difference between a good clip and bad clip is a few days


----------



## tonitot (13 November 2011)

Allover I had planned to take half her head off but the clippers were very noisy and she was wary of them being near her face so left it for this time as didn't want to worry her too much 

lionman did you expect to see a perfect clip from someone whose never done it before?


----------



## Cyberchick (13 November 2011)

How very rude. I clip for a living and I think 1st clip for you on your horse for the 1st time. Well done. Practice makes perfect and you got all the sweaty bits off. Does it really make any difference to the horse if the lines are not perfect and maybe a bit patchy? No not really. Keep going and in the end, it's not as scary as it seems


----------



## tonitot (13 November 2011)

Oscarwild Ethels hair is quite fine and we were told half way through clipping that the blades were for coarse hair which i think is why the lines are so bad


----------



## ClassicG&T (13 November 2011)

For a first time clip its not bad, practice makes perfect! the only way to get better is by doing it more
i'm not the best at clipping but i still try  mine has a full clip this year and it took forever.....


----------



## tonitot (13 November 2011)

Thanks cyberchick  shes not going to any shows or anything and she's my horse so I don't see why it has to be perfect either. I would love for it to be perfect though but I actually enjoyed doing it, the person helped me said it was nice to see me smile for once


----------



## Rosie Round The Hills (13 November 2011)

I did my first ever clip last Autumn, and yours is MUCH better than mine was.  Well done!  I have found that each time I do it I surprise myself by being better - practise makes confidence makes smooth clip.

This Autumn I had my mare sedated by the vet for the first clip of the season so that I could do her head properly.  For the second clip I just used a bit of sedalin and I might not have to use sedalin by the end of the winter.

Don't you feel smug now   You have added another horsey skill to your repertoire.

ps - just seen your last comment.  I agree; I don't care how it looks so long as she's comfortable.  I hunt, and last Autumn I turned up with wobbly lines and tramlines all over the place.  To a man, the comments were "she looks lovely", "well done" and "you will be amazed at how quickly you get good at it".  When I start a clip, I have the attitude "if I have to stop when she's half done (left, right, front, back) and do the rest tomorrow, I don't care because she doesn't".


----------



## Natalie_H (13 November 2011)

I agree - practice makes perfect. You have to start somewhere. Well done for giving it a go. I had my instructor help me the first few times I did a clip. She did the lines & I filled in the gaps!  Then she clocked that I was getting over reliant on her being there & left me to do it all one day. I did have one bad day in early January this year where I nicked his chest, but he was fine. The more you do it, the more confident you will get. 

Get some chalk as another poster suggested to help you with the lines, and try to pull the skin taut in the tricky areas. I am no expert by any means, but it really is one of those things that you get better at the more you do it. Good luck with the next one


----------



## tonitot (13 November 2011)

Thanks jackyandrosie and natalie  that does make me feel better  have got someone else to help me next time and she's said if I'm worried about lines then she'll do them and I can fill in the gaps and she'll help with the tricky bits


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 November 2011)

i cannot believe how horrible some people can be,  if you cant say something constructive then dont post.   sorry rant over!!!!!

i think for a first time its a good effort, after all you are not going to a championship show so its a practical clip.    well done for having a go and dont take any notice of negative posts.  we all have to start somewhere and you will get better.    perhaps if there is anyone on your yard with a horse who is relaxed about clipping, they might show you the best way and maybe let you try while they are watching you.  this is how i learnt many years ago and i still remember the tips i was given then....luckily my horse goes to sleep as she likes being clipped(i know shes a bit strange!!)


----------



## unbalanced (13 November 2011)

I think you've done fine. My first clip was higher on one side than the other until eventually I stopped because as I was trying to even it up it was getting too high. Last year she had a bib clip which looked truly ridiculous (even though I CAN just about do lines now, except the half circles that go over the hind leg on a blanket or trace clip, can't do them ) because the she had an operation and the edge was just by her jugular so the vet kept clipping bits off the edge of it! 
At the end of the day though, a clip is for a purpose, to keep your horse healthy and comfortable and free from long wet sweaty hair. Job done. 
Your lines will get better the more you do them. Last year I got into offering free clips to anyone who would let me practise on their horses. It's a great way to improve


----------



## oscarwild (13 November 2011)

Agree with some of the other posters.  Does the horse care if there lines arent straight and clip isnt perfect.  NO.  So dont worry. 
A few people at my yard couldnt believe I had attempted to clip my mare and that she looks a little dodgy from the other side.  But she not going anyway and if she does all they can do is laugh at us.  But she wont be going anywhere for a while now anyway as last week she had a biopsy done and the vet has added to my clip by shaving off a square path on her side.  I thought about matching it up and doing the other side 

Well done for giving it a go and please dont listen to the negative poster.


----------



## EmmaC78 (13 November 2011)

I can't believe how nasty some people are being as well. No need for it.

I think it is a good effort for a first attempt. It definately takes a few attempts to get the knack so in a few years you'll be an expert


----------



## ester (13 November 2011)

well done for giving it a go, the coarse blades certainly won't have helped . 

Again practice practice practice, I had never clipped before I had Frank.. thankfully he has supreme patience and doesn't mind me faffing about and have since managed to desensitise my Mum's mare too them, she soon learnt clippers out and running = person with pony nuts in pocket. 

The more you do it the more you learn how the hair goes to get a better cut. Looking at the pics I think you would also get a better finish if you could do longer smoother strokes, in particular in the top pic you could have done that line all in one sweep and would have got a better finish. 

I also tend to use chalk for my lines, it also allows you to experiment a bit with where you might like them .


----------



## **Vanner** (13 November 2011)

Practice is the key with clipping and to begin with it's actually easier to do a full clip than to clip lines!


----------



## Louby (13 November 2011)

Well done for trying.  I think for your first attempt youve done really well especially seeing though your horse hasnt been clipped before and good on you for stopping whilst things were going well.  
I struggle too with elbows and between the front legs, my horse seems to have loads of skin there and clipping alone makes it hard, so today when I clipped my boy I just did the best I could, its by no means perfect but it really doesnt matter.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (13 November 2011)

Well done, for a first attempt it isn't bad. You will feel much more confident next time! I agree that maybe you could have done a more flattering clip for her, but hey so what, does it really matter ? No it doesn't.  Don't beat yourself up about nicking her either , it is not the end of the world. Be proud of what you've achieved and after a few more goes it will all seem so much easier.


----------



## tonitot (13 November 2011)

Thanks everyone  have decided to just ignore the two very negative comments from people who seem to think it should have been a perfect clip. I know it's not brilliant but at least I had a go. Thank you for all the constructive criticisum, it has all been taken on board and hopefully pics of our next clip will he better


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (13 November 2011)

Allover said:



			everyone nicks horses when they clip,
		
Click to expand...

I certainly dont! 

It is a poor job i am afraid and i would advise you to get some help. You cannot nick a horse when you clip, it is the ultimate no no and next time you come to clip your horse will be less well behaved. Imagine if someone came to shave your legs every few weeks and kept nicking you! You wouldnt just sit there and let them do it. Please get some help from some one experienced before you try again.


----------



## only_me (13 November 2011)

Under the elbows I think is th hardest place to clip - usually we would twitch at the end and do half head and under elbows/chest last.
If the Horse is fidgety it is very easy to nick them especially in tricky areas with loose skin!!


----------



## charleysummer (13 November 2011)

practise makes perfect, but id agree it doesnt compliment the conformation particulary well, id go for a diagonal, the sides are not even and that would annoy me if it was me- but of course it doesnt matter so no need to stress over it, use chalk next time.

My first clip was done a month ago and although my lines are pretty good it took me two bloody hours- mostly spent on the back legs lol... cba with chalk myself so maybe i will learn to use it next time..

My horse has the most folded skin and when i had it proffessionally done they asked if she was old! shes only 8! luckily my clippers seem to be forgiving on the folds and I havent nicked her at all.


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (13 November 2011)

I agree Only Me it is very tricky but still not an excuse to nick your horse, especially on its first clip. I am less concerned with the OP's lines and clip style as that just takes practice but nicking is something else. I clip a lot of horses, being an instructor i clip my clients when they ask (and obviously pay!) I can certainly tell the ones who have bad experiences in the past. It just makes me cross as there is no reason why you would nick a horse when you do it properly. If you dont know how to clip ask someone else, pay your instructor to show you how. Thats how i learnt when i was a teenager. I certainly have never nicked a horse when clipping and would be mortified if i did.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 November 2011)

rhino said:



			You really need an extra person to do the 'armpits' as it is much easier when the skin is taut - next time get someone to lift the foot and then draw the leg forwards - makes it SO much easier!

Clip looks ok to me 

Click to expand...

Not always possible   I hardly ever have any one around to hold legs forward

 what i do is use my left leg put it round the inside of my geldings leg  and push my leg back thus  pushing his leg forward and up.  cant hold the pose for long but long enough
 yes ignore the * I am perfect i never nick a horse gurus * .
 if the horse moves sudden its easy to nick them  


 Ive nicked my mare before she flinched once then thats it  and she been clipped for over 10 years  still fine to clip 
 I am sedating my horse wed so he can have a sheath clean then i can clip him.

 I think you done a nice clip on your horse Tonitot,  as someone else said  the horse doesn't give a rats whether the lines are straight , i personally don't like the face in a straight line  i make it deliberately wonky  then in a few days it just blends in.  they have fluffy faces and i just hate looking at a solid line.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 November 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			I agree Only Me it is very tricky but still not an excuse to nick your horse, especially on its first clip. I am less concerned with the OP's lines and clip style as that just takes practice but nicking is something else. I clip a lot of horses, being an instructor i clip my clients when they ask (and obviously pay!) I can certainly tell the ones who have bad experiences in the past. It just makes me cross as there is no reason why you would nick a horse when you do it properly. If you dont know how to clip ask someone else, pay your instructor to show you how. Thats how i learnt when i was a teenager. I certainly have never nicked a horse when clipping and would be mortified if i did.
		
Click to expand...

whats it like to be so perfect???
 to those above don't worry about some of the comments here  , nicks to happen like when u shave, practice helps  there is only one way to get better at it  and I have seen * professionals nick horses *  usually cos   a horse heard something and startled or fidgety  what ever.

 Some  dont have any help around so have to make do on their own.


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (13 November 2011)

It is pretty amazing but i do have high standards. 

I still think you should make a real special effort not to nick a horse, especially on its first ever clip. Horses have very good memories, especially negative ones and why cause possible future problems when it really isn't that hard not to nick a horse.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 November 2011)

lionman said:



			Its not very good is it?
		
Click to expand...


 gr8 comment  really encouraging for someone doing their first clip isnt it.

 I think she has done very well with the first one we all have to start somewhere.
 Nobody sets out to nick a horse but these things can happen , my horse is no  worst to clip now then  when i first clipped her   
her son as yet is sedated though last year i did do neck and shoulder before vet sedated him


----------



## Merry Crisis (13 November 2011)

Leviathan said:



			gr8 comment  really encouraging for someone doing their first clip isnt it.

 I think she has done very well with the first one we all have to start somewhere.
 Nobody sets out to nick a horse but these things can happen , my horse is no  worst to clip now then  when i first clipped her   
her son as yet is sedated though last year i did do neck and shoulder before vet sedated him
		
Click to expand...

She asked for a CC  sweetheart, not a round of applause.


----------



## Damnation (13 November 2011)

Practice makes perfect!
My first clip on my mare last year was god awful  
Clipped her twice since and the clips are MUCH better. Will be clipping her again next weekend!


----------



## dafthoss (13 November 2011)

It does the job and thats all that matters and she was a good girl. Try to get the lines done in one stroke if you can next time as it makes the lines smoother and neater but apart from that its fine. Having clipped a tb with medium blades I can agree that its not easy and the nice finish they leave on my connie is much harder to achieve. As for the armpits I use my trimmers as I'm to lazy to do them with the big ones. If you want to be super safter conscious like me I sit on my grooming box at his side with his leg resting on my knee then clip away, thankfully he is very good and lets me get on with it.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 November 2011)

<<< is going to steal dafthoss's  lovely dun


----------



## Natalie_H (13 November 2011)

lionman said:



			She asked for a CC  sweetheart, not a round of applause.
		
Click to expand...

Correct - she asked for a cc - constructive criticsm.

Which part of "it's not very good is it" is constructive, or have I misunderstood something?


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (13 November 2011)

But she did also say she was going to ignore negative comments so obviously she was just hoping for positive ones and doesnt want to hear what she did wrong.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 November 2011)

dafthoss said:



			If you want to be super safter conscious like me I sit on my grooming box at his side with his leg resting on my knee then clip away, thankfully he is very good and lets me get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

  That's my style too 

I agree - lines in one go makes them smoother, and it would suit her better if you took the line out to her hind legs, I think.  But that's not terribly important.

I've nicked my old lad clipping once years back, between the forelegs - hate doing it!  Now I err on the side of caution down there and tend not to get it very tidy (but you can't see and it's better than nicking him, imo).


----------



## Burnttoast (13 November 2011)

Practice makes perfect as far as tramlines etc are concerned. However - it's really quite hard to nick a horse with coarse blades, as they leave so much coat on. If you are going to use mediums next time please take care in those difficult areas as it will be easier for you to nick her again! I wouldn't advise that you use fines until you are more practised.


----------



## Merry Crisis (13 November 2011)

Natalie_H said:



			Correct - she asked for a cc - constructive criticsm.

Which part of "it's not very good is it" is constructive, or have I misunderstood something?
		
Click to expand...

Not very good means just that, I am sure the OP knows why it isnt very good. I am hoping she might take a good look at her pictures and improve her clipping skills. To say to this poster anything else is being less than honest.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 November 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			But she did also say she was going to ignore negative comments so obviously she was just hoping for positive ones and doesnt want to hear what she did wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I presume she is ignoring those comments which were unconstructively negative - e.g. lionman's.  I am hoping she will take heed of suggestions as to how it can be improved, possibly even the suggestion that she seeks some help next time - which I agree would be a good idea if she can


----------



## Louby (13 November 2011)

God what sort of a forum is this   It used to be a nice place to be.

This poor person has asked for CC on her FIRST clip, its her first clip for christs sake.  Its ok being constructive as some politely have been, loads of confidence and advice has been given but then you get the perfect ones who have been down right nasty to her.

Ive never nicked my horse either but my clips are far from perfect.  She only wanted a bit of advice.  Im sure some people just come on here to cause trouble.

Round of applause for the people who have been constructive but nice.


----------



## Natalie_H (13 November 2011)

Exactly - the OP has accepted the constructive criticism such as getting someone more experienced to direct her next time, using chalk etc. She was looking for advice to help her get better which I thought was what this forum was about?

The remark about ignoring the negative was in relation to the non-constructive comments. She seems more than willing to take on advice to avoid nicking the horse & to improve the lines - that's why she asked in the first place as I see it.

As for being "honest" that the clip isn't very good, and expecting her to stand back & work out why.....well I can't fathom that at all. Surely you would say that it's not as good as it could be, and then explain why & how to improve?

Or perhaps I am being unrealistic in expecting more experienced people to help someone who has admitted she is a novice in improving her skills. 

As Louby says - I guess this place isn't just as it used to be.


----------



## Louby (13 November 2011)

Thanks Natalie_H 
Thankfully it seems the majority of us on here seem to be constructive and encouraging.


----------



## jroz (14 November 2011)

lionman said:



			She asked for a CC  sweetheart, not a round of applause.
		
Click to expand...

True, but there's a difference between constructive criticism and being abrasive and rude about it.


----------



## Shantara (14 November 2011)

'It's not very good, is it?' is NOT constructive. CC is a big part of the art world and having been in the art world for 15yrs+, I can tell you, that's not constructive, helpful or useful by any stretch of the imagination. Lionman, I've read your posts and you seem like a typical troll to me. Jus' sayin'. That, or a big ol' grump who'd got their knickers in a twist about something!


OP: It looks good for your first try! I haven't clipped before so I honestly don't know how tricky it is. Not perfect, but who expects anyone to be perfect at their first go at anything?  
Also, I have been shaving my legs for a good while now...and I still managed to cut myself pretty badly! I don't think one little nick is the worst thing in the entire universe. 
In conclusion, great first try  I'm sure you'll have it down soon


----------



## katherine1975 (14 November 2011)

Hi. I went to a clipping demo last year where you could have a practice at clipping and this gave me the confidence to clip my own horses. As others have said you will get better with practice. I bought some Lister Legato cordless trimmers for doing the tricky bits as I was worried about nicking their skin.


----------



## Mildred (14 November 2011)

Wow Annielusian, were you some kind of child prodigy within the 'art world'? We are in the presence if greatness!


----------



## Pedantic (14 November 2011)

You need someone to pull the front legs up for you so you can get underneath easier, I tend not to bother too much in that area and just do what I can without nicking.

Your clip doesn't look that bad for a first time, my farrier asked me if I had done my first time blindfolded 

This is how mark mine out, others have different tips as well, finished article at end of vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74WEY2JK6ps


----------



## Sheep (14 November 2011)

Pedantic said:



			You need someone to pull the front legs up for you so you can get underneath easier, I tend not to bother too much in that area and just do what I can without nicking.

Your clip doesn't look that bad for a first time, my farrier asked me if I had done my first time blindfolded 

This is how mark mine out, others have different tips as well, finished article at end of vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74WEY2JK6ps

Click to expand...

This is really useful advice for anyone new to clipping. Cheers for posting the link.


----------



## ester (14 November 2011)

hands up who has nicked their horse  though can I blame him if he moved?  . I probably said sorry and let him have a pony nut or two (immediately replace with positive experience  )








hands up whose horse was so traumatised they were a pita to clip the following time...

thats a no from me then, feel free to add!


----------



## PucciNPoni (14 November 2011)

Okay, I'm a dog groomer - and I'm not particularly proficient in horse clipping.  The photo below was my horse, but as clipped by my friend who is really really good (professional groom in a previous life, turned out horses for HOYS etc).

But the reason I'm attaching it is because it illustrates a few things to help you.  

First of all, work with a really really clean coat.  The day before clipping wash the coat with a good degreasing shampoo.  Some people will use Fairy Liquid, but this is what I use on greasy dogs, and it is very good on scurfy coats

http://www.technogroom.co.uk/catalo...rease&osCsid=8aadde26c2da8f0918e9f22f63738831

A dirty coat will make the clippers drag thru rather than cut cleanly.  It'll make your horse uncomfortable too.

Also, the condition of your horse overall will play a part on the clip you do too.  I sometimes find it's really hard to get a clip on dogs that have bumps (hips, ribs etc) as you can't keep things smooth.  Your horse's conformation and natural contours will affect the lines.  I'm not saying that you should beef up your horse just for clipping, but it does make it easier if they are slightly more covered.  The pic below is a welsh cob, and she's beefy.

Make sure your clippers are well serviced and the blades uber sharp.  The better the equipment works, the better the finish and the faster it'll be for you all.


----------



## stencilface (14 November 2011)

I think thats fine for a first go. I have nicked my horse in the past - did he shy away the next time I came at him with the clippers and stay at the back of his box?  Nope   A tiny cut is not exactly going to bother most horses.

I find full clips much easier, as no lines to do really!  I will be doing a neck and belly/chaser clip on mine this year though, as he's not in much work, so I look forward to a fun time.  I normally clip off half his face too, but one year I clipped his whole face, bar his muzzle - he looked like homer simpson - it was hilarious! Did he care? Nope - luckily he wasn't going out in public for a few weeks  

Chalk lines are good for the first few times, but confidence is a major thing, now you have done it once, I'm am sure all the little niggles from this time will go, you need to do long sweeping lines to get a good finish, once you start clipping off little bits at a time, it all goes downhil - and quickly!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 November 2011)

I too think its ok for the first clip.

 One has to take into consideration some horse need to be sedated  when clipped and you have to do it in the time before sedative wears off.


 I think OP asked




			All critisum (sp??) will be taken on board and ready for next time
		
Click to expand...

  but was hoping  for less rudeness and sarky comments  and more, 

 its good for your first one  but there is room for improvement, 



 I can't see how 




			its not very good
		
Click to expand...

 is constructive
 more put her off from doing it again some people are nervous of clipping so obviously their hands might not hold the clippers rigid 

 I have seen pros put a nick on the horse , 

 I was lead to believe things like


 * the lines need to be smoother *
or 
 * try keep a long smooth action when doing the line * 

 were more like * CC * 

 the clip looks similar to a dealer clip  the only thing i would say is improve the lines make them smoother  . otherwise well done to have 
* actually clipped for the first time *

 you will find it easier next time 
1 as you learn from your mistakes, 
2 get used to holding the clippers, 
3 get used to the feel and vibration of the clippers.
4 more confident next time


----------



## Winklepoker (14 November 2011)

I think it is fine, as long as you are not bothered about taking your horse out in public like that.  I would be, but each to their own.  And agree with other posters, one accidental nick - fine, but catching the horse more than once especially in the trickier parts are sure to make them more tricky, there are many skilled people who would do it for you for very little money (I charge £25 ish).  Once you have clipped a few you can master the art of holding the front leg and clipping at the same time, providing you havent caught your horse with the blades too many times or they will always be unsettled.


----------



## Dizzydancer (14 November 2011)

i clipped my lad the other day not first time for him or me and i think some people have gotten confused the OP never said it was horses first clip but hers. so i doubt one nick is going to make a massive difference to her as she is used to being clipped!!
I nicked my lad when i clipped between his legs last week he is twitchy and i usually use hand trimmers to do between legs and elbows (although his elbows are never perfect very wrinkly TB) but they were not around at the time and i used my normal big blades he jumped as someone drove into yard and that was it a nick. he was fine after and i left it then tidied it up later in the week with trimmers. 
OP invest in a set of trimmers either cordless or not doesnt matter (i use dog clippers as they have more power than most small horse clippers). Its not a bad first attemp agree looks better going further back but a cliop is to make horse comfy so i tend not to take off more than is required! Well done and practice makes perfect. as someone else said there is only a few days difference between a good and bad clip


----------



## Swirlymurphy (14 November 2011)

A  little thing that may help as well is to take a few minutes to stand back and really look hard at the clip.  You can do this when you are oiling the blades and/or letting the clippers cool down.   If you can stand back and look critically at the clip, then it is easier to see any problem areas rather than when you are up close.  If you have someone around who can check if there are any places you've missed, that can be really useful too.

But well done on your first attempt


----------



## 4x4 (14 November 2011)

Personally I would advise anyone who hasn't done it before to start with a blanket clip;  the horse is a bit ribby so might feel the cold (when it gets here).  The BHS Ponyclub manual has some good pictures of clips which might help for another time, but well done for having  a go.


----------



## Honey08 (14 November 2011)

Little hand clippers help under the elbows - much easier and less heavy in awkward places...


----------



## Shantara (14 November 2011)

Mildred said:



			Wow Annielusian, were you some kind of child prodigy within the 'art world'? We are in the presence if greatness! 

Click to expand...

I've been drawing since I could pick up a pencil and been seriously drawing since I was 5 and since then getting CC from people. My whole family are artistically inclined, so there was none of this "OH isn't this kitty cat just DARLING! Lets put this on the fridge!" 
More "That's a nice cat, but see how the cats legs are like this? and it's tail might go like that?"  
That's how I know what CC is, not because I was baby Kandinsky 

(Sorry for offtopicness ^^)


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			It is pretty amazing but i do have high standards. 

I still think you should make a real special effort not to nick a horse, especially on its first ever clip. Horses have very good memories, especially negative ones and why cause possible future problems when it really isn't that hard not to nick a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Are we certain that its the OPs horses first ever clip?  I was under the impression that it was the OPs first ever clip, I may be wrong though, I have only skimmed the posts this morning.  Pretty sure that she did make a 'real special effort' not to nick her horse, what do you really think, that she went for it without giving a damn about nicking the horse.  God! you are sanctamonious, no one is saying it is OK to nick a horse, but they are saying that these things can happen.  




Trot_On_Dressage said:



			But she did also say she was going to ignore negative comments so obviously she was just hoping for positive ones and doesnt want to hear what she did wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Where, oh where have you given anything constructive for her to go on?  Ever heard of turning a negative into a positive?  It goes a little bit like this.  'Nicking the horse is really a thing you want to guard against at all costs.  Personally, in my experience I would suggest you do x, y or z to ensure this does not happen'  Straight away, that would have been considered a positive post.  

You may have high standards T-on-D but they seem to go hand in hand with you looking down your nose at people.and in reality I would suspect you are no better than the rest of the world



lionman said:



			Not very good means just that, I am sure the OP knows why it isnt very good. I am hoping she might take a good look at her pictures and improve her clipping skills. To say to this poster anything else is being less than honest.
		
Click to expand...

Honesty is good LM, but could you not have expanded a bit?  I know you aren't one for essays, but perhaps a few tips, or even some encouragement.  How exactly does your comment help someone who is eager to learn, and if it doesn't help or encourage, why post?



JFTD said:



			I presume she is ignoring those comments which were unconstructively negative - e.g. lionman's.  I am hoping she will take heed of suggestions as to how it can be improved, possibly even the suggestion that she seeks some help next time - which I agree would be a good idea if she can 

Click to expand...

^^this^^


Louby said:



			Thanks Natalie_H 
Thankfully it seems the majority of us on here seem to be constructive and encouraging.
		
Click to expand...

^^and this^^

OP, lionmans correct, it won't win any prizes  but for a first attempt, its really not the worst I've seen.  Most people on here have been really constructive.  And with practice you will improve so don't be put off.  I would agree that to have a second, possibly more experienced set of hands on tap next time to guide you around the tricky areas would be useful, your clip on the one side looks much tidier than on the other (where the hair has been clipped away) and chalk is a godsend when you are learning the ropes.  Make sure your clippers are always well oiled and sharp to help prevent nicks too, and take your time.  Have a look at a few pictures of how to do the legs, it would be nice to see more of an angle on them, I agree it is more pleasing on the eye.  Next year I would also consider a clip that suits your horses confirmation more, but that is just be being anal and picky 

All in all a good first attempt.


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

Mildred said:



			Wow Annielusian, were you some kind of child prodigy within the 'art world'? We are in the presence if greatness! 

Click to expand...





Annielusian said:



			I've been drawing since I could pick up a pencil and been seriously drawing since I was 5 and since then getting CC from people. My whole family are artistically inclined, so there was none of this "OH isn't this kitty cat just DARLING! Lets put this on the fridge!" 
More "That's a nice cat, but see how the cats legs are like this? and it's tail might go like that?"  
That's how I know what CC is, not because I was baby Kandinsky 

(Sorry for offtopicness ^^)
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment re the CC but, not really part of the art world for 15 years then?  All children scribble away like mad, I did, I loved to draw, I have even displayed some of my work in a gallery and sold a few, but I would not consider myself part of the art world from the age of 4/5.


----------



## Sheep (14 November 2011)

queenbee said:







Fair comment re the CC but, not really part of the art world for 15 years then?  All children scribble away like mad, I did, I loved to draw, I have even displayed some of my work in a gallery and sold a few, but I would not consider myself part of the art world from the age of 4/5.

Click to expand...

Off topic, but I think she was just trying to illustrate (excuse the pun) the difference between constructive criticism and useless negativity.


----------



## Amymay (14 November 2011)

Not bad at all for a first attempt.

I always used to clip my own horses - but to be honest made such pig awful job of it I just went back to paying someone to do it for me.  There is nothing smarter than a well clipped horse.

But it was handy to have my own clippers and trimmers for a tidy up session.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 November 2011)

queenbee said:



			Are we certain that its the OPs horses first ever clip?  I was under the impression that it was the OPs first ever clip, I may be wrong though, I have only skimmed the posts this morning.  Pretty sure that she did make a 'real special effort' not to nick her horse, what do you really think, that she went for it without giving a damn about nicking the horse.  God! you are sanctamonious, no one is saying it is OK to nick a horse, but they are saying that these things can happen.  



Where, oh where have you given anything constructive for her to go on?  Ever heard of turning a negative into a positive?  It goes a little bit like this.  'Nicking the horse is really a thing you want to guard against at all costs.  Personally, in my experience I would suggest you do x, y or z to ensure this does not happen'  Straight away, that would have been considered a positive post.  

You may have high standards T-on-D but they seem to go hand in hand with you looking down your nose at people.and in reality I would suspect you are no better than the rest of the world


Honesty is good LM, but could you not have expanded a bit?  I know you aren't one for essays, but perhaps a few tips, or even some encouragement.  How exactly does your comment help someone who is eager to learn, and if it doesn't help or encourage, why post?


^^this^^

^^and this^^

OP, lionmans correct, it won't win any prizes  but for a first attempt, its really not the worst I've seen.  Most people on here have been really constructive.  And with practice you will improve so don't be put off.  I would agree that to have a second, possibly more experienced set of hands on tap next time to guide you around the tricky areas would be useful, your clip on the one side looks much tidier than on the other (where the hair has been clipped away) and chalk is a godsend when you are learning the ropes.  Make sure your clippers are always well oiled and sharp to help prevent nicks too, and take your time.  Have a look at a few pictures of how to do the legs, it would be nice to see more of an angle on them, I agree it is more pleasing on the eye.  Next year I would also consider a clip that suits your horses confirmation more, but that is just be being anal and picky 

All in all a good first attempt.
		
Click to expand...


^^5^^ TO THIS WELL SAID QUEENBEE

 your right some people  think they are better than others .

 What I want to know is why??? or is she suffering from VD she doesnt know what she is saying  mind you VD is treatable I think


----------



## Fellewell (14 November 2011)

Clever Ethel, she's standing nicely for the side you did but she knows full well that the other side (your helper did) is a teensy bit ragged. I love the look she's giving the camera.

I've seen worse.......right here on this forum


----------



## Lolo (14 November 2011)

If you invest in some chalk and draw your lines on it makes life much easier. I'm lucky in that I was taught to clip when I was about 12 by my riding instructor at the time (she was needed to clip my horse, as he would become almost hysterical as he was very ticklish so decided it would be easier for me to clip while she pinned him down!) and so have a lot of practise.

I'd start somewhere where the skin is fairly taught and then go along your drawn lines in as much of one motion as possible. Then go underneath all that, and only tidy up at the very end when all the other hair is off, so you can see what bits need along your edges. It helps stop the jagged look.

And elbows are easiest with the little trimmers. But no one notices if you don't! My old boy hated being clipped there so we got as close as we could and then left him with hairy armpits. Far easier than winding him up and endangering ourselves!


----------



## Puppy (14 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			'It's not very good, is it?' is NOT constructive. CC is a big part of the art world and having been in the art world for 15yrs+, I can tell you, that's not constructive, helpful or useful by any stretch of the imagination.
		
Click to expand...




Mildred said:



			Wow Annielusian, were you some kind of child prodigy within the 'art world'? We are in the presence if greatness! 

Click to expand...




Annielusian said:



			I've been drawing since I could pick up a pencil and been seriously drawing since I was 5 and since then getting CC from people.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!!!   

Hilarious!


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

Leviathan said:



			^^5^^ TO THIS WELL SAID QUEENBEE

 your right some people  think they are better than others .

 What I want to know is why??? or is she suffering from VD she doesnt know what she is saying  mind you VD is treatable I think

Click to expand...

*snorts very loudly* (thank god no one is in the office )

*bows to the left, bows to the right*

'I'm here all week people' 



amymay said:



			Not bad at all for a first attempt.

I always used to clip my own horses - but to be honest made such pig awful job of it I just went back to paying someone to do it for me.  There is nothing smarter than a well clipped horse.

But it was handy to have my own clippers and trimmers for a tidy up session.
		
Click to expand...

Thats why I take it all off   unless clipping for someone else I can't stand sodding fluff and lines!  Wasn't going to clip ebony this year but she is just sweating buckets so will be rooting out the clippers this weekend.


----------



## Lolo (14 November 2011)

Can I also add that I had to go to my first PC rally on this horse with him half-clipped, as he'd gone a bit cuckoo and I'd dropped the clippers and broken them. Anything is better than the shame of a half-clipped horse!!


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

sheep said:



			Off topic, but I think she was just trying to illustrate (excuse the pun) the difference between constructive criticism and useless negativity.
		
Click to expand...

I know,  I guess I would just rather people play themselves down that big themselves up all the time, especially when they don't need to.


----------



## JFTDWS (14 November 2011)

queenbee said:



			I know,  I guess I would just rather people play themselves down that big themselves up all the time, especially when they don't need to.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree.  We can all see Annielucian is very talented artistically, from the things she has posted on here (and indeed her sig), but comments like that just make her seem immature, arrogant and lacking a realistic idea of the world - which undermines her talent   I'm sure she doesn't mean it like that, but she just doesn't need to say anything at all - imo, she would be better to let her art speak for itself.  I'll stop before I start quoting Burns again...


Also, does Leviathan mean "VD" in the sense my head interprets it?


----------



## Sheep (14 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			I totally agree.  We can all see Annielucian is very talented artistically, from the things she has posted on here (and indeed her sig), but comments like that just make her seem immature, arrogant and lacking a realistic idea of the world - which undermines her talent   I'm sure she doesn't mean it like that, but she just doesn't need to say anything at all - imo, she would be better to let her art speak for itself.  I'll stop before I start quoting Burns again...
		
Click to expand...

Remember that you are talking about a real person who is likely to read this. What she is, or isn't, like as a person is COMPLETELY irrelevant to this topic. Again, I think she was just trying to explain CC with an example- it was slightly exaggerated perhaps but it didn't hurt anyone.


----------



## JenTaz (14 November 2011)

it's a good clip for your first time, i remember how nervous i was first time i clipped last year and how rubbish taz's clip turned out, one thing to remember is to keep the pressure on the clippers as even as possible and i cant tell in the picture, if you get any wee tram lines to go over them in the opposite direction from what you just clipped and it should take it away, dont get put down by what some of the people have had to say, they obviously think that they are gods gift to the world, as no one is perfect at anything, will be a few weeks till you will need to clip again at the rate the weather is going, and I bet you will see an improvement because you have had your first shot already


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			Also, does Leviathan mean "VD" in the sense my head interprets it? 

Click to expand...

I think so


----------



## Miss L Toe (14 November 2011)

I agree with clean horses and sharp blades.personaly, I don't particularly like the style that has been used,if you want a curved line, I would have it curving from the brisket to the top of the head, a blanket clip should be squared off.
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ho...urce=univ&sa=X&ei=BgHBTpviBo678gOs2o2VBA&sqi=
I only clip minimally,  to prevent sweating, but if I was going to compete, I would want a style that emphasised the good points and minimised the negatives.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 November 2011)

I dont think so 


I mean v  add   erbal  to it

  d  add   iarrhea

 put together you have ???


----------



## rhino (14 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			Also, does Leviathan mean "VD" in the sense my head interprets it? 

Click to expand...

Verbal diarrhoea I think


----------



## JFTDWS (14 November 2011)

sheep said:



			Remember that you are talking about a real person who is likely to read this. What she is, or isn't, like as a person is COMPLETELY irrelevant to this topic. Again, I think she was just trying to explain CC with an example- it was slightly exaggerated perhaps but it didn't hurt anyone.
		
Click to expand...

It's ok, if she's as used to cc as she says, she should be able to see that what I'm saying is in fact cc of a different kind - more about how people present themselves online, really.

But that said, she's welcome to reciprocate by telling me I'm an obnoxious know it all who comments on things that are absolutely none of my business and hijacks threads for fun. 

The trouble is, I'm beyond hope - I know I'm a git and it's not a misrepresentation of myself by accident of how I post.  There is still hope for Annielucian since I don't believe she is always the person she appears on here.


----------



## JFTDWS (14 November 2011)

rhino said:



			Verbal diarrhoea I think 

Click to expand...

Not what I was thinking at all.  Makes a lot more sense than what my head was telling me too


----------



## rhino (14 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			Not what I was thinking at all.  Makes a lot more sense than what my head was telling me too 

Click to expand...

Yes, well we all know how your mind works


----------



## JFTDWS (14 November 2011)

rhino said:



			Yes, well we all know how your mind works  

Click to expand...

*drags self out of gutter*

I don't know what you mean


----------



## Sheep (14 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			The trouble is, I'm beyond hope - I know I'm a git and it's not a misrepresentation of myself by accident of how I post.
		
Click to expand...

This made me giggle. 

Fair enough, just had to stick up for her- I don't really like commenting on what I think people are like, based upon their forum persona. However, if you willingly accept that you are a git, then I will bear that in mind in the future, and admit that I too can have git-ly (gittish?) tendencies.


----------



## abb123 (14 November 2011)

I never comment much on these sorts of threads but I wanted to say that taking the mickey out of people whether it's for their first clipping attempt (that looks fine by the way) or for "bigging themselves up" does nothing but reflect badly on you.

We all have to deal with people like this - I work in academia and the number of mini Einstein wannabe's drives you mad - the best way to deal with it is to smile inwardly and think 'they'll soon learn just how little they know'. Making sarcastic comments is just mean and makes you look insecure.


----------



## JFTDWS (14 November 2011)

sheep said:



			This made me giggle. 

Fair enough, just had to stick up for her- I don't really like commenting on what I think people are like, based upon their forum persona. However, if you willingly accept that you are a git, then I will bear that in mind in the future, and admit that I too can have git-ly (gittish?) tendencies.
		
Click to expand...

I went for git because I thought that all the alternatives which better suit my personality would get me banned   

I wouldn't comment on what I actually thought someone was like - I would NEVER have posted my first comment about her if I had thought she intended it to come across that way.  I will comment if I think someone is inadvertantly presenting themselves in a bad light as if I've noticed other people probably have too and are judging them - and I think it's only fair to give them a heads up, if you know what I mean?  Maybe it's just a further manifestation of my gittish (like that one) tendancies


----------



## JFTDWS (14 November 2011)

abb123 said:



			We all have to deal with people like this - I work in academia and the number of mini Einstein wannabe's drives you mad - the best way to deal with it is to smile inwardly and think 'they'll soon learn just how little they know'.
		
Click to expand...

The sad fact is, I also work in academia and know a lot of jumped up ******s who think they're god's gift to science.  Sadly, in my experience, most of them get away with it - in fact, it seems positively desirable in some fields


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

Leviathan said:



			I dont think so 


I mean v  add   erbal  to it

  d  add   iarrhea

 put together you have ??? 



Click to expand...




rhino said:



			Verbal diarrhoea I think 

Click to expand...




JFTD said:



			Not what I was thinking at all.  Makes a lot more sense than what my head was telling me too 

Click to expand...

JFTD you and me both!

*whispers, are you my twin?*


----------



## stencilface (14 November 2011)

I wasn't thinking verbal diarrhoea either!  

JFTD and Abb123 - only difference between academia and the business world is the pinstripe suits, there are d*cks everywhere


----------



## Zimzim (14 November 2011)

Well done, I think it looks okay for your first clip. 

Practice makes perfect!!!

Maybe go for a different clip next time to suit your horse abit better, but I think you've done a good job.


----------



## rhino (14 November 2011)

queenbee said:



JFTD you and me both!

*whispers, are you my twin?*
		
Click to expand...

Filthy minded pair

*goes off to polish halo*

No, that isn't a euphamism!


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

abb123 said:



			I never comment much on these sorts of threads but I wanted to say that taking the mickey out of people whether it's for their first clipping attempt (that looks fine by the way) or for "bigging themselves up" does nothing but reflect badly on you.

We all have to deal with people like this - I work in academia and the number of mini Einstein wannabe's drives you mad - the best way to deal with it is to smile inwardly and think 'they'll soon learn just how little they know'. Making sarcastic comments is just mean and makes you look insecure.
		
Click to expand...

As JFTD has already stated there may be hope for Annielusian  we can be harsh at times, but we can also be quite supportive.  What I am have said to Annie is the following.  That she has posted in an extremely childish way on another thread, which caused got a lot of peoples backs up, she then went on to post in a far more consise, factual and mature manner, and the respect given to her was very noticable from all.    Annie doesn't have to 'big herself up' because she does have a lot of nice qualities and tallents.  I like to take at face value and I do not tolerate preening peacocks very well, Not that she was in anyway on the scale of a preening peacock, but just when everyone had stopped and doffed their caps to her for presenting herself in a mature manner, I think she just made everyone feel a bit, typical annielusian   and actually, for all we may beat some of her posts,  I think she is growing on us.  I for one have also said to her that she is passionate, enthusiastic and dedicated, she may have a lot to learn, but I can certainly see her doing it.

Now people who judge, and people in the academia, thats what really gets my goat...  Just look at JTFD for example


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

Stencilface said:



			I was thinking verbal diarrhoea either!  

JFTD and Abb123 - only difference between academia and the business world is the pinstripe suits, there are d*cks everywhere   

Click to expand...

And don't even get me started on the horsey world

Anyone noticed how JFTD has hijacked yet another thread?

Isn't it time for this yet...








_ 'I know you want me, you know I want cha'_[/QUOTE]


----------



## JFTDWS (14 November 2011)

queenbee said:



			Now people who judge, and people in the academia, thats what really gets my goat...  Just look at JTFD for example

Click to expand...

  I'd rather be hated for who I am than loved for who I'm not 


rhino, I will have to clean my computer screen if you keep posting things like that   HHO is currently a lovely orangey shade of splattered irn bru 

Stencilface, I totally agree - I don't like anyone, academia, business, internet   they're all dicks!


QB, stop it - the more publicity you give him, the more chance someone will buy him before I can   I was watching the Sylvia Loch demo at YHL and the horse used was an Andalusian stallion.  All I could think was that this little lad could end up like a little mini-me version with added highland charm


----------



## Persephone (14 November 2011)

Practice makes perfect OP. I had a professional clipper take a wart clesan off my pony as she couldn't see it! Luckily the pony never worried about it!

I agree with trying to do lines in one go, they will look much better, and never mind if they don't match each side as you can't see them all at once!

One tip I have is to use a lipstick type concealer to draw your lines on, it stays in place better than chalk and rubs off easily after!


----------



## Paddy Irish (14 November 2011)

Pedantic said:



			You need someone to pull the front legs up for you so you can get underneath easier, I tend not to bother too much in that area and just do what I can without nicking.

Your clip doesn't look that bad for a first time, my farrier asked me if I had done my first time blindfolded 

This is how mark mine out, others have different tips as well, finished article at end of vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74WEY2JK6ps

Click to expand...

That youtube vid really made me hoot for some reason , I'm not sure if paddy would like me waving a pole around beside him , but it worked really well.

Of course less constructive posters could use their broomsticks..


----------



## Enfys (14 November 2011)

lionman said:



			Its not very good is it?
		
Click to expand...

Witch  

You should have seen my first one, as a WP I was presented with a cob and told to do a Irish clip (a what?!!! ) and left to get on with it. I made such a cock up the poor beast ended up being clipped right out.

Practise makes perfect, it is quite difficult to get enough practise if you only have one horse to do. Reading and watching people do it is one thing, actually doing it yourself is another, you'll get there. I absolutely love clipping I wish I could clip mine now.

One of the best tips I was ever given was "give yourself room to tidy up" so make your clip a few inches lower than you need so that you can correct yourself and straighten lines without ending up with a trace that turns into a high blanket. Also, remember that aparrt from the front and back of the horse no-one can see both sides at the same time, so you can get away with faintly unlevel lines.

Anything I would say has probably already been said.  The great thing about clips is that they _do_ grow out in the end  and quarter sheets are excellent for hiding a multitude of sins if you really mess up


----------



## black_horse (14 November 2011)

Im not going to CC as i dont clip as i am allergic to horse hair but i am going to say this...


















whilst you are reading this i have stolen your poor pony and they are keeping Dee company


----------



## *hic* (14 November 2011)

What's the difference between a bad clip and a good clip?







A couple of weeks

As I last did my two a couple of weeks ago I guess it's about time to go and see if I can do better this time.

At the end of the day for most of us the reason for clipping is to make it easier to keep the horse comfortable.


----------



## Jesstickle (14 November 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			I can certainly tell the ones who have bad experiences in the past. It just makes me cross as there is no reason why you would nick a horse when you do it properly. If you dont know how to clip ask someone else, pay your instructor to show you how. Thats how i learnt when i was a teenager. I certainly have never nicked a horse when clipping and would be mortified if i did.
		
Click to expand...

Tosh. If I sent you BH to clip you'd think for all the world he'd been cut to ribbons by the clippers but I can assure he hasn't ever had even the smallest nick (I am the only person that has ever clipped him in his whole life so am damn sure of it!). 

I used to clip 20 odd horses a year and I have nicked a couple of the more fidgety ones. I think sometimes it's unavoidable.. All they have to do is move the wrong way and you can't do anything about it. In fairness I was clipping fit young racehorses, they aren't always the most willing subjects!

I nicked my old mare once, I felt awful, totally my own fault. I was trying to clip her chest in not very good light and made a mistake (shoot me, I'm human). Do you know how much she cared? Not one jot. She didn't even flinch and she was as easy to clip the next time as she'd always been. 

OP, I think for a first attempt you've done well. I read this thread backwards and by the time I got to the photos I was expecting something truly hideous. When I saw them I couldn't believe all the kerfuffle! I must have lower standards than most because I'd happily go out to a show with your clip 

And JFTD, sheep, Rhino and QueenBee- you are all so naughty. How does every thread you're involved in get so side tracked. Tsk tsk children!


----------



## Ranyhyn (14 November 2011)

My first clip photo had a similar response   its not very helpful to nick the horse BUT you've learnt the lesson and I'm sure it wont happen again  

For the record, Lionmans comment made my lol, she's just stating the obvious - it isn't very good but it can be improved on and for a first clip I think it's expected really.  

As for you Mildred, you made me splurt my tea!


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

Persephone said:



			Practice makes perfect OP. I had a professional clipper take a wart clesan off my pony as she couldn't see it! Luckily the pony never worried about it!

I agree with trying to do lines in one go, they will look much better, and never mind if they don't match each side as you can't see them all at once!

One tip I have is to use a lipstick type concealer to draw your lines on, it stays in place better than chalk and rubs off easily after!
		
Click to expand...

thats a really useful tip  I tend not to use chalk because I generally clip all out but if I wasn't and it was a particularly bouncy little pony I probably would mark it out, loving that tip


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

jesstickle said:



			Tosh. If I sent you BH to clip you'd think for all the world he'd been cut to ribbons by the clippers but I can assure he hasn't ever had even the smallest nick (I am the only person that has ever clipped him in his whole life so am damn sure of it!). 

I used to clip 20 odd horses a year and I have nicked a couple of the more fidgety ones. I think sometimes it's unavoidable.. All they have to do is move the wrong way and you can't do anything about it. In fairness I was clipping fit young racehorses, they aren't always the most willing subjects!

I nicked my old mare once, I felt awful, totally my own fault. I was trying to clip her chest in not very good light and made a mistake (shoot me, I'm human). Do you know how much she cared? Not one jot. She didn't even flinch and she was as easy to clip the next time as she'd always been.
		
Click to expand...

Wicked and cruel woman we should call you sweeny todd 


jesstickle said:



			OP, I think for a first attempt you've done well. I read this thread backwards and by the time I got to the photos I was expecting something truly hideous. When I saw them I couldn't believe all the kerfuffle! I must have lower standards than most because I'd happily go out to a show with your clip 

Click to expand...

Here Here


jesstickle said:



			And JFTD, sheep, Rhino and QueenBee- you are all so naughty. How does every thread you're involved in get so side tracked. Tsk tsk children!  

Click to expand...

What can we say... as with clipping... practice makes perfect


----------



## Enfys (14 November 2011)

Hauling the thread back to the original (ish) subject - 

how do the clipping experts deal with a serial 'twitcher'? 
One of my mares twitches uncontrollably on her shoulders and tops of legs...last time I clipped her she ended up with her legs clipped right off because leaving them on made her look as if she was wearing godawful raggedy thigh boots - and I _hate, hate, *hate*_ not to have tidy legs.

Out of curiosity, what clip would people say would suit the OP's horse best then?


----------



## Merry Crisis (14 November 2011)

Enfys said:



			Hauling the thread back to the original (ish) subject - 

how do the clipping experts deal with a serial 'twitcher'? 
One of my mares twitches uncontrollably on her shoulders and tops of legs...last time I clipped her she ended up with her legs clipped right off because leaving them on made her look as if she was wearing godawful raggedy thigh boots - and I _hate, hate, *hate*_ not to have tidy legs.

Out of curiosity, what clip would people say would suit the OP's horse best then?
		
Click to expand...

A trace clip would look smart.


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

lionman said:



			A trace clip would look smart. 

Click to expand...

Yes, I was thinking a Trace, or even a blanket but only if you could take the whole face off (that sounds wierd!) at leat with a trace there is the opportunity to do a half face clip and leave it at that, and it will look 'right' with a Trace.  The trace and the blanket would give the op the chance to make ethels bum look a bit more substantial with the use of that clip too.  Although for me, I like to just whip off the whole lot and add a rug nice sharp lines on the legs and above the tail and let the wind blow free


----------



## Enfys (14 November 2011)

lionman said:



			A trace clip would look smart. 

Click to expand...

 Aha...can of worms creaking open here..._smart_ versus _practical_ or maybe that should be necessary  

Smart is a bonus.   Practical is sensible.

My daughter's welshies used to be clipped right out, heads to toes first clip_ purely _because they looked so damn silly with 2" of fluff on their legs. Doing that wasn't exactly necessary  

I mean how many horses *really* need a full clip because they sweat like a navvy * all * over?  Mine all got clipped right out, some needed it, some didn't.


----------



## Jesstickle (14 November 2011)

I actually think she chose a very good clip. These are my reasons

1) it has left enough hair on for warmth. The horse is a TB and if I remember correctly is hard to keep weight on so I wouldn't want much more off than that

2) it is one of the easier lines to clip so for a first try it is easy for the clipper and therefore quicker and less horrific for the horse. 

3) I think (although I would move the lines a little bit) that this sort of 'almost a chaser' is quite flattering for most horses. Although the appearance is really rather irrelevant.

Clips are not for looking posh, they are done with the welfare of the horse in mind. So well done OP, a very good choice IMHO.


----------



## Spring Feather (14 November 2011)

Sorry, much as it pains me to say, I do agree with Lionman.  The clip is not very good however that's not really that important, it's only aesthetics.  One thing that I don't think anyone has commented on (so I'm now left wondering if this is just something that I have a bugbear about) is the fact that the clip line on the shoulder area is going to have the saddle half and half on clipped and unclipped areas.  I do not like this.  Whichever clip I choose to use must always be either one thing or the other.  The saddle wholly lies on either  an unclipped or clipped area not both.  Never have I nicked a horse as I always stretch the area so the skin lies flush.  I also do this for twitchy horses (Enfys ) and if necessary will hold the skin taught for every line.


----------



## Wagtail (14 November 2011)

between the front legs is always where novice clippers nick horses. The trick is not to press down with the clippers, especially there. Almost hover with the clippers so they only just touch the skin. There are loads of wrincles there that can get inbetween the blades and some quite nasty wounds can result if you are not careful.


----------



## Hippona (14 November 2011)

Leviathan said:



			Not always possible   I hardly ever have any one around to hold legs forward

 what i do is use my left leg put it round the inside of my geldings leg  and push my leg back thus  pushing his leg forward and up.  cant hold the pose for long but long enough

.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what I do....it works well enough when you've no-one to help out.

3 of mine have been good to clip....I really need to do t'fluffy arab but I'm building up to that

OP....not bad for a first attempt - I did a full clip for my first go because I wasn't confident at attempting lines so you're braver than me there However- I cocked up on the back legs and somehow managed to make him look like he was wearing stockings tad embarrassing for a few weeks but hey- it grew out.


----------



## china (14 November 2011)

its not bad at all for a first clip. With your lines, dont do it it in small bits, do it in one or two swoops! that will keep it straight! I clip as an extra earner but im by no means a professional! i just get on with it. I did a blanket clip on a newforest the other day and i havnt done a blanket in ages and it came out all right!


----------



## Queenbee (14 November 2011)

Enfys said:



 Aha...can of worms creaking open here..._smart_ versus _practical_ or maybe that should be necessary  

Smart is a bonus.   Practical is sensible.

My daughter's welshies used to be clipped right out, heads to toes first clip_ purely _because they looked so damn silly with 2" of fluff on their legs. Doing that wasn't exactly necessary  

I mean how many horses *really* need a full clip because they sweat like a navvy * all * over?  Mine all got clipped right out, some needed it, some didn't.
		
Click to expand...

Smart is always a bonus, but for me it is all about practicality, I am a minimal fuss girl when it comes to grooming, I hate scurf and mud   what I hate more is a horse that sweats and then you have the age old dilemma of sponging the sweat out so they can dry with cold water or leaving it dry (takes longer) and brushing it out.  Ebs has a thin coat but after a 1 hr hack with mainly walk and a little bit of trot and canter and a very long 'cool down' walk back she was soaked  girth, saddle, bum cheeks, chest and neck. She always sweats up and I hate it with a vengence.  I would far rather hack it all off, saddle patch included, pop a nice numnah on when ridden and a lovely thick rug on for turnout and stabling, far easier to groom, for her to keep cool.  We only ride twice a week and will be lunging 3 x in sand school from this week on, but its the way I do things.  practicality has to be practical for me and for her.  Full clip for mine every time if they are to be ridden over the winter.


----------



## JFTDWS (14 November 2011)

jesstickle said:



			And JFTD, sheep, Rhino and QueenBee- you are all so naughty. How does every thread you're involved in get so side tracked. Tsk tsk children!  

Click to expand...

I like to think of it as my special skill - something I can do better than anybody else (other than my partners in crime, of course )

Re the clip, I don't like the gradient of the line from neck to below - I personally think a trace or blanket gives a more aesthetically pleasing line.  But that's possibly personal preference.

SF's point about the saddle may be worthwhile - I would think that would feel odd?

I only ever trace or full, so I'm not expert on lines or how it "should" be


----------



## *hic* (14 November 2011)

Practicality is why I clip, that and laziness. So I do my first clip as a chaser so that if the weather warms up the nags can still be out naked most of the time - which they have been. After that it all comes off and they get rugged.


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (14 November 2011)

queenbee said:



			Are we certain that its the OPs horses first ever clip?  I was under the impression that it was the OPs first ever clip, I may be wrong though, I have only skimmed the posts this morning.  Pretty sure that she did make a 'real special effort' not to nick her horse, what do you really think, that she went for it without giving a damn about nicking the horse.  God! you are sanctamonious, no one is saying it is OK to nick a horse, but they are saying that these things can happen.  



Where, oh where have you given anything constructive for her to go on?  Ever heard of turning a negative into a positive?  It goes a little bit like this.  'Nicking the horse is really a thing you want to guard against at all costs.  Personally, in my experience I would suggest you do x, y or z to ensure this does not happen'  Straight away, that would have been considered a positive post.  

You may have high standards T-on-D but they seem to go hand in hand with you looking down your nose at people.and in reality I would suspect you are no better than the rest of the world


Honesty is good LM, but could you not have expanded a bit?  I know you aren't one for essays, but perhaps a few tips, or even some encouragement.  How exactly does your comment help someone who is eager to learn, and if it doesn't help or encourage, why post?


^^this^^

^^and this^^

OP, lionmans correct, it won't win any prizes  but for a first attempt, its really not the worst I've seen.  Most people on here have been really constructive.  And with practice you will improve so don't be put off.  I would agree that to have a second, possibly more experienced set of hands on tap next time to guide you around the tricky areas would be useful, your clip on the one side looks much tidier than on the other (where the hair has been clipped away) and chalk is a godsend when you are learning the ropes.  Make sure your clippers are always well oiled and sharp to help prevent nicks too, and take your time.  Have a look at a few pictures of how to do the legs, it would be nice to see more of an angle on them, I agree it is more pleasing on the eye.  Next year I would also consider a clip that suits your horses confirmation more, but that is just be being anal and picky 

All in all a good first attempt.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the OP said it was her and her horses first clip. I apologise if i got that wrong but she should have seeked help. Plus i did tell her to ask for help and be shown how to clip properly, that is helping!


----------



## tonitot (15 November 2011)

Hi again, I haven't disappeared  just thought I'd clear up a few things ...

-This was my first clip AND Ethels first
-I have been shown how to clip and practised on my old loan ponys shoulder but this was the first time I'd done it all myself
-At no time was I left alone to clip my horse, I watched my friend clip her horse and then she stayed and helped me out
- I have already arranged to have someone more experienced with quieter battery powered clippers to help me next time, she has said if I want to she will do the lines and I can fill in the gaps if I don't feel confident enough to do the lines myself
- When I said I will ignore the negative comments I did mean the ones that didn't offer any help, lionmans post of "it's not very good is it" isn't helpful to me at all, I knew that already! 

Thank you do everyone who has given me good ideas in preperation for next time, really appreciate it


----------



## Queenbee (15 November 2011)

tonitot said:



			Hi again, I haven't disappeared  just thought I'd clear up a few things ...

-This was my first clip AND Ethels first
-I have been shown how to clip and practised on my old loan ponys shoulder but this was the first time I'd done it all myself
-At no time was I left alone to clip my horse, I watched my friend clip her horse and then she stayed and helped me out
- I have already arranged to have someone more experienced with quieter battery powered clippers to help me next time, she has said if I want to she will do the lines and I can fill in the gaps if I don't feel confident enough to do the lines myself
- When I said I will ignore the negative comments I did mean the ones that didn't offer any help, lionmans post of "it's not very good is it" isn't helpful to me at all, I knew that already! 

Thank you do everyone who has given me good ideas in preperation for next time, really appreciate it 

Click to expand...

Hi OP,

I think on the whole, apart from a couple of unhelpful negative comments and JFTD, Rhino, Sheep and I doing our usual hijack number   you have been given some really helpful advice on here.  Definately pay close attention to getting a clean coat, sharp and well oiled blades for the best clip.  Sounds like you are doing all you can, and practice does make perfect,  the only thing I would add as has been said before is possibly arm yourself with some lighter trimmers and maybe pop a guard on them for the tricksy bits.  However my biggest tip (and only because I am very anal) is about clipping in general and not about your clips persay.  I absolutely hate that time when you are waiting for the summer coat to come through and you can still see where you clipped,  whilst for my horses I tend to go for a full most of the time anyway (because I am a lazy so and so) but if i do leave hair on in the first clip, I will generally take it all off with the second clip to ensure that the spring coat comes through nicely 

As I said, an entirely anal tip, but thought Id share it anyway


----------



## Natch (15 November 2011)

lionman said:



			She asked for a CC  sweetheart, not a round of applause.
		
Click to expand...

She did indeed ask for CC, where's the _constructive _in your criticism?


----------



## [59668] (15 November 2011)

I can't believe how mean some people are!

I did my first ever clip on my horse, after having to desensitise him to the clippers after a "professional" terrified him, after trying to corner him in his box and twitch him.  So I decided I would do it myself.

My lines were wobbly, and I found it hard, and it took ages, but at the end of the clip my horse was still standing chilled out and happy, and as I now clip him myself I have found I get better at it every time.

Everyone has to start somewhere, and not everyone has the luxury of having someone to show them how.  OP you'll find you get better every time.

Ignore the idiots.


----------



## Brandy (15 November 2011)

Considering its your first and your horses first clip, it isn't at all bad.

I hate clipping, get bored halfway through, so for a couple of years I paid someone to do it for me. Exspensive, especially as I have my own rechargable clippers......however I do hate it.

Both years, by TB got 'nicked' between the front legs, despite me being on hand to hold legs, stretch skin, and him being an angel. So, its not something that OP has done becuase she's carp at clipping.......

People aren;t born being good at clipping, and if you want to get better you have to just get on with it. I remember starting a blanket clip, and getting the lines wrong and it got higher and higher and eventually I just took the lot off.


----------



## Lill (15 November 2011)

I haven't read all the replies, but i would imagine the reason the blades nicked your horse is because they were course blades.

This happened to me once when i used course blades, i then bought some fine A2 blades and have never had a problem with any areas being nicked since using these.

I too gave my youngster his first clip a few weeks ago, i did not manage to take off as much as you have!  He only has the tiniest bib clip but that is all he needs at the moment


----------



## BeckyD (15 November 2011)

Crickey yours looks like a professional job compared to my first proper clip! Mine was a total mess as horse too greasy, blades went blunt, so I gave up. It was my first time and we weren't going anywhere off the yard so it did the job of keeping horse cool enough to work. I was mortified about how bad it looked, but the good bits were ok so people were kind (once they'd stopped laughing). My second time, on clean horse with sharp blades was much better, but my only tip is not to clip in the stable unless you're experienced! Mine looked great till we went out in daylight 

Enjoy your second attempt!


----------

